# Shared Session (August 13th) Wind trio (Oboe, Clarinet & Bassoon)



## Brookspeare (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi everyone,

We're recording a wind trio in our studio in August so have opened up the rest of the day as a shared session if anyone wants anything recorded too? It could be solo material, or for the whole trio.

Here is a link to our studio: https://brookspearemusic.com/

For more info & prices, get in touch!

R


----------

